# any good reads on infidelity?



## Lamailman (Nov 2, 2014)

I've been here in the past a seem to remember reading some good material on the though process of a cheating spouse and the blameshifting involved as well as affair fog. No that it has come to light in my own personal situation that my wife (seperated) falls into this category, I'd like to go over and read some of this type of stuff again. I'm know it's not about understanding them because we never really will but I'd just like to find some good reads as to what they might be thinking or going through as the betrayer. 

Here is a link to my story if anyone cares to read it.
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/#/forumsite/20516/topics/230130?page=1


----------



## Lamailman (Nov 2, 2014)

Bump. Anything that may help


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/176962-useful-threads-resources-tam-web.html

Home - Marriage AdvocatesMarriage Advocates | Empowering YOU to save YOUR marriage.

Dr. Shirley Glass - NOT "Just Friends"

Steps to Recover from an affair/infidelity in marriage

Women's Infidelity

What else?

Oh yeah, the most important one...http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/18181-man-up-nice-guy-reference.html

Always save the best for last. 

Best


----------

